

Charming Python #13  Functional Programming in Python (part 1) - tzury
http://gnosis.cx/publish/programming/charming_python_13.html

======
euccastro
Don't try the functional while block at home: Python doesn't handle tail calls
efficiently, so you'll take up O(number of iterations) memory, and you'll
exceed the allowed maximum recursion in long loops.

